# Erfahrungen mit Cyber- System? [Shop]



## turboprinz (6. März 2005)

HiHo,
ich habe vor mir ein neues Notebook zuzulegen. Mein absoluter Traum ist das Cyber-System S26 (PDF). Die Konfig währe Pentium-M 750, X-700, 512MB RAM, 100GB HDD, dem Slot IN Brenner, Intel W-LAN, evt. Bluetooth....Preis knapp 1700,- €

Nun meine Frage:
Kennt sich jemand mit dem Laden aus? Wie findet ihr die Konfig?

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## turboprinz (6. März 2005)

Hi,
weis wirklich niemand mit dem Shop was anzufangen?

der TURBOprinz


----------

